# lost dog



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

check this one out


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

The long link means you need to log in to an MSN account. And the attachment thing doesn't work.

Gerald


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Sorry Gerald couldnt do it now I cant delete it, not very good at computers if I can figure it out how to post a picture i will try again, Anne.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Lost dog*

Hi

The dog must be really lost as we cannot see it!

Russell


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Hope all goes well and the dog get home safely and quickly.

Good luck.

BTW:- I am replying to a blank post but hope this message is on topic


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Sorry all but I couldnt manage to get the picture on the post  I really tried, but had to give up, I did the add attachment bit but nothing came on the post so in the end I gave up, sorry, Anne


----------

